# New foster coming today



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I forgot to hit post before I left to go get him---imagine that--

Anyway--he is here--drank 2 whole bowls of water--not interested in eating yet, smelling stuff out of course-chased a couple cats-no blood on either yet-Julie is kinda down--she was ready to play--he is not interested yet. 

I won't be bringing home the dog from the vets office until he is neutered--they better give me a discount! I introduced the boys there and the vet dog--"Rocky" was trying to hump the new foster. Too much for one day--beside that--the poor pup has lived most his life at the vets--so he is going to take a bunch of socialization work. I am thinking I need to start my own 501c3..lol

Here is a pic of the new foster, it is not very good--and does not show how skinny he is:


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

That's for sharing. You really do have a big heart. I guess Julie will have fun with her new playmates. What do you mean by "as mine"?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, bless him- and YOU for taking him! So I'm not the only nut on this board


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

What a cutie. You have a big heart. I really hope things get better for him. Thanks for the pic. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

That poor baby. You are just Awesome for all that you do!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You have to pay for the spay/neuter?????


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

The vet has been looking for a real home for this dog that got left there all this time...imagine that...the poor 'vet' dog has grown up at the vets. I have been looking for a lifetime playmate for Julie--fosters are great but they come and go. I can see this dog is going to need lots of house living training. Poor guy! I can't believe the vet kept him for 5 months! 

The foster is such a sweet dog too! He does love to give the cats hell--but so does Julie! 

I need help in picking a good name for this guy--at first I thought Lucky--cause they kept him much longer than the 3 days and if I had not gone today--well this was his last day..sigh. 

Someone has got to have some good ideas for a name!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Well--the first night was okay--I can't wait to see how this foster is going to act when he actually feels better. 

You never know what you are getting into when you foster an animal--I am noticing an odd thing with him---well--maybe not really-he sticks to me like glue--(gee wonder why?)--but does not respond to the sound of my voice. I caught myself wondering last night if he could hear--am sure he can--

He gets fixated on the kittens--no harm intended--he just wants to chase and play--it is like he is in another world when he spots a cat--hears nothing-sees nothing except for it. You can move him away and he returns to his object of focus-considering his health and the fact that he walks away when a 2 pound cat even pretends to swipe at him--I am not worried about the cats. 

I made them scrambled eggs, oatmeal and cream cheese balls for breakfast--he only shows interest in eating if it is out of my hand. I tried putting some egg balls in his dish and not even interested. I don't think he has lived too much with people because getting him to sit is lots of work--

I figure he is going to have a bunch of anxiety for awhile--duh---

If anyone has any advice about how to get him to respond to my voice that is sure welcome. Bless this guys socks--I want to strangle whoever 'had' him.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Combine your vocal commands with whatever physical commands he seems to respond to...then gradually just do the vocal commands. 

Same with the food. Put your hand in the food bowl, palm up, as you feed him then gradually move it away. This may take a week or so but he'll get the idea. 

Canned food is great for putting weight on quickly. Try to find a good quality food since he's already sickly and you want to help him build his immune system. 

Going along with the name "Lucky", what about something like "Champ" or "Winner"? 

And, uh, why do I have the feeling you'll wind up with that pup that the vet wants you to take?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> And, uh, why do I have the feeling you'll wind up with that pup that the vet wants you to take?


Because I seem to be a sucker---I know I am not alone on this thread though--

I almost started a new thread--lol--called "god help me"--if anyone remembers the thread on 'crappy the cat"--wanna guess which cat the new foster has taken a liking too? I just caught him washing him---the frigging dog carried the cat in from outside--got up on the couch with him and was cleaning him--worse yet--the cat was very still and let him--seemed to enjoy it. 

I get the subtle feeling I am not the master of my own house....lol 

Maybe I could arrange a 'joint adoption'? 

I was just doing some name research--and Jed means 'beloved by god' roughly translated--how does that resonate?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> Because I seem to be a sucker---I know I am not alone on this thread though--
> 
> I almost started a new thread--lol--called "god help me"--if anyone remembers the thread on 'crappy the cat"--wanna guess which cat the new foster has taken a liking too? I just caught him washing him---the frigging dog carried the cat in from outside--got up on the couch with him and was cleaning him--worse yet--the cat was very still and let him--seemed to enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Oh how I know what the sucker things goes.... IM waiting to see if we are getting in 8 golden retriever puppies today and guess who will get not 1 but 2.... they are somewhere between 7-10 weeks old.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Sucker is one thing--you are INSANE! But so lovable for it!


LOL--poor Crappy is soaking wet--smells like a dog and purring....good grief!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep, sounds like you'll have to find a home willing to adopt both the dog and the cat! That's hilarious. I like the name Jed. It's strong and simple.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

The dog and cat must have the common bond of knowing they were both near death....lol--or the cat is so desperate to get back inside it is willing to suffer the indignity of getting carried around and licked by a dog to achieve that goal. 

I can see it being either way--lol.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I like Jed, but I'm also thinking we should think of a new name for you-Angel or Saint!!!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

na--those of who do foster/rescue work are just trying to do the right thing. 

This guy is going to be one wonderful dog--he already is and he is very sick--if there is a test for a loving dog...lol...it is washing kittens. 

It is a blessing for me too to get to seem them 'bloom' right in front of me--from a dog that is nervous and afraid--into a pet. 

I really don't think we do anything terribly special-other than provide some TLC, meds, and give them a chance to do what they were born to do--I learn something from each and everyone of them.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Oh how I know what the sucker things goes.... IM waiting to see if we are getting in 8 golden retriever puppies today and guess who will get not 1 but 2.... they are somewhere between 7-10 weeks old.....



LOL mary i'm going to find some skates like cesar milan has for you to walk your PACK. LOL I wanna puppy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> LOL mary i'm going to find some skates like cesar milan has for you to walk your PACK. LOL I wanna puppy.


Lol............There are 7 coming in right now to St. Louis and since its kind of last minute knowing if we were or werent getting the puppies we dont have enough foster homes right now.......... sooooooooooooo Marry has a foster for the night that is 9 months old and might be getting 4 puppies to foster until we get ahold of some foster homes who arent home............... INSANE ...I am.............


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Darn MM I wish I was closer--puppies I can handle--Julie would LOVE them--

Finding enough fosters is always one of the hard parts of rescue work.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> Darn MM I wish I was closer--puppies I can handle--Julie would LOVE them--
> 
> Finding enough fosters is always one of the hard parts of rescue work.


we have them there just not home and we didnt know for sure if these puppies were coming or not......


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

So--let me recap--you have FIVE fosters? all puppies? Plus your dogs? 

Have you ever heard of 'chaos theory' ? 

Bless your heart! You either needed sainted or committed...I vote for sainted!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> So--let me recap--you have FIVE fosters? all puppies? Plus your dogs?
> 
> Have you ever heard of 'chaos theory' ?
> 
> Bless your heart! You either needed sainted or committed...I vote for sainted!


You will be correct..if Bob doesnt get ahold of the other fosters before the puppies get here.........


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Well--if he does not--I hope you don't plan on sleeping much tonight? 

Good thing most dogs give puppies 'passes' --cause it could get real interesting---


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> Well--if he does not--I hope you don't plan on sleeping much tonight?
> 
> Good thing most dogs give puppies 'passes' --cause it could get real interesting---


Actually it wont be to bad ... since my 2 kids dont go to bed till 3-4 am.....oh it still might get intresting..... Maggie isnt big on puppies


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I take it Maggie runs the house (or the dog version of it) ? 


We are going to need pics of it all--(we promise not to use them as evidence you need committed)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> I take it Maggie runs the house (or the dog version of it) ?
> 
> 
> We are going to need pics of it all--(we promise not to use them as evidence you need committed)


Maggie running the house is a understatement....... The rescue actually sends dogs here usually for a weekend... that are bullies and very hyper, dont want to share etc.... And as Bob puts it...they need to come and get the Maggs treatment.....It is kind of funny when they come because shes only 65 pounds and most of these dogs are 80-95 pounds and she doesnt let them get away with ANYTHING... and when they go back its like a different dog......


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh that is too funny! Got to love a dog with that much spunk!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> Oh that is too funny! Got to love a dog with that much spunk!


Maggie is a very loving sweetheart, But dont test the waters so to speak..... but as our trainer says she is a male German Shepard trapped in a female golden's body.... :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

You know she and Julie are a whole lot alike. Julie is very friendly--always happy to see a new dog--as long as they act right--but if they don't --whoops. 

She really is tolerant--but she knows how to draw a line in the proverbial sand. 

I will never forget the time Woody tried to sit on her head during playtime--wrong answer. He never did that again. She got him good.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> You know she and Julie are a whole lot alike. Julie is very friendly--always happy to see a new dog--as long as they act right--but if they don't --whoops.
> 
> She really is tolerant--but she knows how to draw a line in the proverbial sand.
> 
> I will never forget the time Woody tried to sit on her head during playtime--wrong answer. He never did that again. She got him good.


I think if Maggie and Julie were together no other dog stands a chance.....:bowl: :bowl:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

i have heard dogs take on the personality of their owners


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

njb said:


> LOL--poor Crappy is soaking wet--smells like a dog and purring....good grief!


So the kitty still has a place in your heart


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> So the kitty still has a place in your heart


That kitty has a place in the dogs mouth...lol. It had been banished to the outside deck--come what may. Maybe this foster and it know they both came close to death and have some kind of spiritual bond...lol

I tend to think the cat is so desperate just to crap in my house it will suffer the pain of getting cleaned and carried by the dog to accomplish its foul and perverse goals.


----------

